# anyone ever lose permission



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

Spent all of Friday morning knocking on doors for hunting permission. After a bunch of strikeouts, finally hit jackpot with this older woman to hunt her land. I stressed that Im a responsible, solo bowhunter and wouldnt be bringing anyone else etc. She said it would be no problem, but that some other guy hunts the land too. She said no problem, that she would call him and tell him I would be hunting there too. She wanted me to come back Sat afternoon to meet her daugher and grandkids, so I said yeh of course. Well when I get there on Sat, she tells me I cant hunt there anymore. Apparently, when she called the other hunter, he asked her to deny my access, b/c he wants exclusive rights to her land and he has kids and family he wants to bring to hunt. Needless to say, I was pissed. I told her thanks for the kindness, and got in my car and left. In retrospect, probabaly good Im not hunting there b/c Im sure this selfish guy will be tramping all over the property with that huge group of ppl he plans on bringing. I cant help but think this guy is taking advantage of this lady. Apparently he has been hunting there for a while. I understand 1st come 1st serve, but its her land and she has final say and I feel like he manipulated her into changing her mind. I would have gladly worked out some communication to make sure she didnt have me and this guy all on her property at once. I was also pissed b/c I did everything in textbook fashion. She is older so i offered to do yardwork, help around etc. She was thrilled at my offer. From what she told me, this other chump doesnt do anything to help her. Something like this ever happen to any of you guys? I was so freakin pissed man...what a selfish douche, telling her to not let me hunt and bringing a whole army of ppl to hunt on her land and not even offering help to an old lady.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Shouldnt have to go around and ask just hunt your own woods unless you dont have any but you are tottaly right he is takin advantage and is acting like hes been there so long so he has this thought were the land is "kinda" his.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

ive never had that happen to me, but one of the places i hunt its an 85+ year old lady that owns it, but she never says no to anybody so needless to say theres a bunch of idiots there when it comes time to hunt. a few times ive counted 3-4 people in a single trip walk right by me on the way to their stand. countless times ive seen someone walking to their stand half hour before sundown right when the deer are out many times. i also see junk people just leave behind all the time. COME ON NOW!!! ive offered to shovel her driveway several times in the winter but she told me i dont have to since her sons come with the snowblowers. i do however share what i get off her land whether it be deer, goose, turkey, or small game. despite the idiots on the land, ive never had anyone be completely selfish to me since its widely accpeted that place has a lot of people in it.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Would you want others getting permission??? I do not blame the guy for not wanting anyone else hunting there. Who knows how long he has had the place to himself.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

I see your point kprice. I know how clingy people get to private property that isn't even theirs. A sense of entitlement is developed. However, who is this guy to tell an old lady how she should manage her own property? I've hunted private land b4 where the owner had informed me that multiple parties have permission to their property. On a couple instances, it was land that the owner granted permission to another party after I had already been hunting there for a while. I just made sure that whenever I wanted to hunt, I called the owner to make sure the other people wouldn't be on the land when I was planning on being out there. How can I get salty about other people hunting private property that isn't even mine? It doesn't bother me. What bothers me is people taking advantage of others' kindness, and manipulating them for their own personal gain. That is the feeling I'm getting from this situation, and from the lengthy conversations I had with this woman, and from her daughter.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Yea I know what you mean. I'm sure the old lady did not want to step on any toes by giving you permission. Just respect the landowners decision. Their is plenty of land in Ohio so I am sure you will find a honey hole.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I know you are disappointed, but this is common. IMO depending on the circumstances I understand completely.

First, you are making assumptions about what this guy has/hasn't done for this land owner - you said yourself he's been hunting there awhile.

How big is the property? This guy and his kids hunt it - there is such a thing as carrying capacity for hunters. 

Put yourself in his shoes....how would you feel if you and your kids have been hunting a place for many years and suddenly some stranger is now permitted to hunt to? 

I don't blame the guy at all. I've never had to request a land owner not allow others. I've hunted places I shared with several guys and I've also hunted places where the landowner only allowed me. I've had a landowner that I hunted his place exclusively call me and uncomfortably "ask" me if it was ok if his family could hunt gun week.LOL Although I wasn't thrilled about it, I laughed at the thought of him asking me! I told him of course it was ok...I told him to show them where my stands were if they wanted to hunt them. It is his land.

I can see where this would be an issue if this was 500 acres and this guy is hogging it all to himself, but otherwise it happens all the time and is reasonable.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't agree more. I ran into a similar situation myself. There was a piece of property that I have hunted for the last 6 years, the land owner passed away this past spring and the kids got control of the property. When I went to ask permission this year, they asked me not to hunt and I said no problem and if they ever change their minds they could call me, then I gave them my number. I can also say that when I have my kids in a woods hunting, I don't want anyone else in there at all hunting around us, not only for our safety but for theirs, kids make mistakes and just want to make sure they are safe. It sucks I know but what I have found is if you get permission around the woods or on adjacent property, usually the next year or two the other landowners around will give you permission as well.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

I appreciate the input Fish-n-Fool and BigMike. You guys sound like seasoned vets. Im always lookin to pick the brains of guys like you on these touchy issues. Im just a young, recently married kid who just moved to a new place. This is my first time ever having to start from scratch to find new fishing/hunting areas. Also my first time asking door to door for permission to hunt. From my conversation w/ the daughter, this guy apparently is not the most appreciative or considerate person. The property is approx 30-35 acres. Like I said in a previous post, I'd have no problem sharing a property with other hunters. I would just make sure the other parties were not out on the days I planned to go out. If this guy is gona take his kids out, obviously I would stay home. The daughter told me some of things that have happened with him on the property and things he has done. I won't go into details, but all I could do was shake my head. The daughter seemed frustrated b/c in the end, her mother has final say on what goes on on her property. I guess in the long run, probably good I wont be hunting there. Sucks, but looks like I gota go back to knocking on doors.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Don't Get all worked up you are just looking at the little picture. Come back next spring, bring a little bit of flowers or a planter. She remembers you and felt bad about it, it generally takes a few years to get a place to hunt once you set your sights on it. Within 3 years you will have the place to hunt don't get all worked up on the first try, you did good grasshopper, just look at the bigger picture. You should be working 3 farms at all times even if you have the place to yourself, the only thing that is constant is change. I picked up a new farm this summer the guy has 1400 acres, I don't even know if I want to hunt it as I have a few good spots, but I stuck up a stand and will make the 20 mile drive to hunt it a few times this fall. I lost a permission on a farm that I had hunted for years, the old farmer remarried, now has a son in law that hunts, me and mine are out. Sad the ol farmer had a tear in his eye telling me the newdeal but I am still his friend and would help him in any matter, you never know.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I spent 3 summers helping an old farmer out baling hay, they were super nice people, always fed me and made sure i had enough to drink on the hot days. I already had plenty of spots to hunt so i never asked permission before. That changed when i saw an awesome symetrical 10 pt standing there one evening. when i asked, they didn't hesitate to say yes. there was one stipulation... old neighbor johnson hunted there on the weekends and weekends only, so i would have to hunt the weekdays, which was fine with me. i guess when they told the neighbor id be hunting there on the weekdays, he got POed. but they explained to him how much id helped them the last 3 summers and would not deny me permission. so the first monday of the season i was in the stand, waiting for the old buck, when a kubota tractor(neighbor guy driving) comes within 10 yards of my stand and did circles in the field in front of me for a half hour with a big grin on his face! next time.... same thing.... and the next time, till old neighbor guy won his property back. never saw the 10 pt again.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

omg wow now that [email protected] grimy...damn man...i dont feel so bad now lol.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I call B.S on what this guy is doing. Regardless of how long he has had permission it is not up to ANYONE to tell a landowner whether another person should be allowed to hunt their land. It sounds like this guy knows he can intimidate this woman and manipulate her to his advantage. To see some of the posts on here that agree with what this guy is doing confounds me. If I were you I would keep looking and just move on. And the statement about Ohio having lots of land is certainly true, but gaining access to private land without having to pay or lease it is getting to be damn near impossible. This program the DNR has with Farmers is another ploy to get money from Ohio's hunters. I joined and paid $65 to join the Ohio Farm Bureau with the understanding that I would be paired up with a farmer that needed deer management on his property. When I called the DNR and Farm bureau to ask how this worked they told me that it was up to the Farmers to pick the hunters for this and that there was no guarantee that I would ever be picked but I should pay the $65 Farm Bureau dues every year anyway. They got it from me once but no more. I just resorted to getting permission the old fashioned way knocking on doors and taking rejection with a cordial thanks for your time and a smile. Buying your own land is about the only way to have a guaranteed place to hunt. There are also acres and acres of really decent public hunting land that most people don't bother hunting because they automatically think because it's public it's worthless. I scout some of these public areas every year and have shot some decent deer and seen some really nice bucks on more than a few of them.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

yeh saugeye my main beef wuz this guy telling this lady it would be best if only he had permission to the property, when i made it clear i'd be more than willing to coordinate our days on her land to ensure we didnt all show up on the same day. it just didnt seem right to me how this guy is taking advantage of this older woman. that is what bothered me the most, and i will never think its ok or justified. but oh well it's all over now, ill just take it as a learning experience and move on i guess


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

someone else touched on this...

If you just moved to an area (like I did 4 years ago)
just go to your neighbors and say hi.... don't ask them for anything right off the bat... just be friendly and ask them questions about themselves and their livestock or land....

show interest in them and get them talking.

tell them a bit about yourself... you just got married, want to have kids, have a dog, etc....

but remember- your a complete stranger to them so keep it short and sweet.
this lady seemed generally sweet and wanted to help you... maybe next spring bring your wife with you and say hi (I've done this- now my farm neighbor talks to my wife more then me!  )

relationships are the key to permission!


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

60 acre farm I have been hunting since 1996. The guy never cared what I killed or how many. Never wanted help with anything, never took any of the meat I offered him, even let me fish his pond. I didn't even need to tell him I was coming out. A friend and I normally hunted 1 or two weekends a month during season at most, my buddy killed a monster 14 pt there and we had probably killed 20 deer over the 10 years, pretty good spot overall. Well, three years ago the landowner allowed a local cop to hunt it. He told me that at the beginning of the season and I was a little perturbed but figured it was no big deal. Little did I know this cop would be out there every single friday, saturday and sunday. 60 acres is a lot of land but at least 50 of it is cleared fields, there are very few good spots to hunt on the land but they are fantastic funnels. He used blinds we had built, walked right past us several times 10 mins before light, overall just a bad hunter. We stopped going but I suppose I still have permission. I still talk to his daughter and son in law. Cop hasn't killed a deer in 3 years.

I have also been pushed off of another 40 acres by the landowner giving permission to lots of other folks.

Last year I bought 8 acres. Neighbor has 10 and doesn't hunt it and doesn't care if I do. I'm glad to say that I don't have to worry about it anymore. it still makes me angry when I think about it though.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

loose it......I cant even get it around where I live !!!! lol


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I totally understand where the other hunter was coming from. If i was in his shoes i would ask the land owner the same thing. I wouldn't want anyone hunting the same area i am. Call me selfish but thats how i feel.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry but I would have said the same thing. I have hunted my grandparents land for like 8 years and last year this guy asked my grandpa for permission, My grandpa said no and told the guy I hunted it.. Next weekend the same guy shows up and wants to lease all 60 acres of my grandparents woods for like 1400 bucks... He told him No again. It actually made me mad that he would come back with money after knowing that someone has hunted there for years


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Here's my story. Last spring I meet a guy with a company and a farm. He tells me to call up his farm guy in the summer and he'd be more than happy to let me hunt. So after being pumped up for months about this opportunity I finally call the farm guy. He says, "Yeah, you've got access for sure. Just stop by the office to get the paperwork signed." Well, long story short, the office manager lady will not sign my paperwork until the boss ok's this. I understand that. However, she never calls me back. Day after day. So I start calling her. She will not return my calls. Finally I get hold of the boss, and he blows me off quickly saying they decided not to allow hunters this year. I mean, it's his land and he has the final decision, I understand that, but to tell me I can hunt his land, make me think about this for months and to finally blow me off has me bummed for sure. Oh well.

GOOD NEWS is...I was picked for one of the Nature Preserve lottery hunts. At least that'll be two weeks of some good hunting on prime land. Looking forward to the season starting. 

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=154745#ixzz10OY1lnjc


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

What is the lesson learned on that last story ?
Always have a blank "permission to hunt" slip in your car, I have learned the lesson the hard way myself. Get permission, then back off for a while, do what you need to as far as hunting but don't bug the owners for a while.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have to say that if I had sole permission to hunt someones land and found out someone else was in the process of gaining permission for the same land I would do what I needed to do to be the only one. Why would I really want someone else in the area? If it happens, then I would deal with it though! Think about the guy that has had sole permission for years.....he is probably thinking negative thoughts about someone moving into "his area". The tactics he uses to keep that sole permission is between him and the land owner and is good for a conversation between you and your buddies and thats about it.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Alot of times it doesn't matter how much or how many you ask they are still going to say no! I spent 6 years in a row trying to find places in Greene County to hunt and have spent 3 years trying to find places around New Carlisle to hunt im always told no. They are more than happy to get help for chores and work around the farm and would like game for the freezer but still dont want people to hunt. It seems more and more people say no, and you can drive around and see no tresspassing, no hunting or fishing signs all over the place. All the land that is out there and most of it is inacessable, why what is up with people?


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Weekender#1 said:


> What is the lesson learned on that last story ?
> Always have a blank "permission to hunt" slip in your car, I have learned the lesson the hard way myself. Get permission, then back off for a while, do what you need to as far as hunting but don't bug the owners for a while.


Met the guy at a dinner....I guess I should have a permission slip in my pocket at all times? HaHa!


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

As previously stated, just make sure you show up in the spring or early summer and try to get permission then. Chances are thsi guy just shows up close to season starting and just expects permission. Jsut beat him to the punch next year. Sounds like you already got it good with the old lady.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't blame the guy.

I've hunted the same property for 30 years. most of the time we have the place to our selves. Every once in a while someone else shows up with permission to hunt for a few days mostly during gun season. Usually the guys are locals and we aren't. What ticks me off is they always use our stands or just hunt on top of us. Last year the owner told some of these guys I killed a decent 9 pointer during bow season. During opening day of gun season, these 2 guys split up. I hunt a brushy hillside. One guy hunted about 50 to the right of my stand and the other guys stayed about 50 yard to the left of my stand.

On another prorerty I hunt, some guy put his stand between my stand and a main trail. My stand was only 10 yards from the trail. I left him a note with my phone number and he never would call me. I never saw him and his stand stayed up all season, it was gone during turkey season.

No ethics


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Try to be positive and move on. Don't let this ruin your season. Think of it like applying for a job. One day you may get a great spot to hunt. Offering to help the landowner with chores is a good way to earn an owner's respect.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

i must say that the people on these forums who agree with the guy's actions perplex me. Everytime someone comes on this forum and asks for land to hunt, everyone gets annoyed and says to get knockin. I get to knockin at a bunch of properties, finally get success, only to lose it. I also hunt public land quite a bit, but am just trying to obtain some permission to private property so I dont overhunt any one area. Now alot of people are like "i agree, he was there first, id do the same, blah blah etc". I don't get it, everyone says to ask for permission, but if it's on land they happen to hunt, then no way. Theres only a finite amount of land to hunt in w/e county ur in. I imagine a large number of landowners get asked every season, and so eventually people are going to end up hunting the same land. I wouldn't care if someone got permission to hunt land I originally had sole access to. I mean if it isnt my land, why would i get salty about someone else legally obtaining permission to hunt--simply b/c ive developed a sense of entitlement over the years from enjoying sole access? It isnt my land!!? I mean what if they're starting out in my situation, just relocated, starting from scratch, tryna find a piece of property to do what they enjoy doing on their time off from work? Why would I want to deny that to someone? Why would I want to deny someone else enjoying the outdoors as much as me? i understand the concern about a slob scumbag hunter getting access, but isn't it up to the landowner to screen people from their property? I say it's up the owner to screen these guys to make sure they're legit and ethical. Unfortunately as I just found out, some of the older landowners get taken advantage of by the d-bag hunters, and thats a damn shame. The whole situation is just extremely frustrating. There also seems to be alot of contradictive/2-sided advice in some of these threads.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Just keep trying. It took me 3 years of looking before finding my spot.
I don't feel like it's an entitlement. During my search, if I found something someone else had first, I backed away and kept looking. New places do open up. I see guys get access because land changed ownership or the guys who used to hunt and just gave up hunting.
Here's what's frustrating. 
A new guy moved into the farm I hunt. The guys grandpaw hass 400 acres about 5 miles away. I was talking to him and he was telling me how he like his new place and how "convient" it was to just be able to go hunting on his neighbors place... no more making that 5 mile drive. He's a nice guy. 
I asked him if I could hunt on his grandpaws place since it would be closed for me ( I have to drive 40 miles) and he said no, his grandpaw only let family hunt there. I said I understood. Then I explained that the farm the was just convient for him was the only place I have to go. I also explained I really didn't erect and maintain all the stands for his convience. Like I said, he's a good guy, he smiled and said he understood. He still hunts there late season once in a while but he's never there when we're there. He most goes to his grandpaws.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

2 sided advice:

I agree it can seem like you get two sides here. I'm a guy that says get to knockin and not to be greedy, etc. I don't mind sharing properties with others and have done so many times. However, each scenario needs to be accessed on a case by case basis.

For instance, you said this is a mere 30 acres....this guy *and his kids* have been hunting it. Flat out - there isn't room for you there. If this was a 130 acres of huntable land it would be different, but this is a small parcel.

Personally, once I found out it was 30 acres and this guy plus his kids were hunting, that would be sign enough for me to move on. 

And another thing...this guy didn't come to you and tell you that you can't hunt the land...the landowner said she changed her mind. You seem to make a lot of assumptions about this guy...what he's done for them in the past, what he says, etc. You don't even know him! At the end of the day this guy doesn't have any say at all. Maybe he talked to the owner and voiced concerns about having others in this small 30 acre parcel where kids are hunting...maybe he said nothing. You weren't there and at best are getting a second hand account from somebody else with an interest in the situation.

Not to mention it is very convenient for a landowner to blame the existing hunter rather than just tell you they changed their mind. I know the one place I hunt the guy loves the fact he can tell everybody who asks that it is already being hunted or he'd let them - even though he wouldn't It's a nice excuse for a landowner.

Let me ask you this....do you want to hunt a 30 acre parcel that is being hunted by another guy and his family???? Unless they rarely hunt or just hunt weekends, etc. how/where would you hunt any way???

I'd check that one off my list. Stop by and talk and remain friendly with these people - ask them if they know anybody around the area that may be willing to let a nice guy like you access some land. A reference is the next best thing to knowing the landowner personally....that's how I landed my last spot. The guy actually called me and said he heard I needed a place to bow hunt.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

TPaco214 said:


> i must say that the people on these forums who agree with the guy's actions perplex me. Everytime someone comes on this forum and asks for land to hunt, everyone gets annoyed and says to get knockin. I get to knockin at a bunch of properties, finally get success, only to lose it. I also hunt public land quite a bit, but am just trying to obtain some permission to private property so I dont overhunt any one area. Now alot of people are like "i agree, he was there first, id do the same, blah blah etc". I don't get it, everyone says to ask for permission, but if it's on land they happen to hunt, then no way. Theres only a finite amount of land to hunt in w/e county ur in. I imagine a large number of landowners get asked every season, and so eventually people are going to end up hunting the same land. I wouldn't care if someone got permission to hunt land I originally had sole access to. I mean if it isnt my land, why would i get salty about someone else legally obtaining permission to hunt--simply b/c ive developed a sense of entitlement over the years from enjoying sole access? It isnt my land!!? I mean what if they're starting out in my situation, just relocated, starting from scratch, tryna find a piece of property to do what they enjoy doing on their time off from work? Why would I want to deny that to someone? Why would I want to deny someone else enjoying the outdoors as much as me? i understand the concern about a slob scumbag hunter getting access, but isn't it up to the landowner to screen people from their property? I say it's up the owner to screen these guys to make sure they're legit and ethical. Unfortunately as I just found out, some of the older landowners get taken advantage of by the d-bag hunters, and thats a damn shame. The whole situation is just extremely frustrating. There also seems to be alot of contradictive/2-sided advice in some of these threads.


I put in the time. I put in a food plot. Scout all summer long. By the first day of season i usually have the deer i want for the season on camera and know his pattern. Why would i want someone else come in and shoot the deer i been feeding all summer? I see anyone in the area im hunting im on the phone with the land owner. Just the way i see it.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

30-35 acres is not that much property to share if the guy has kids he wants to hunt. he may have a big buck on camera that he didnt tell the land owner about. what if he is baiting and has a food plot. i would not want to share either if i did all that work. dont assume if you dont know all the details. he may not tell the lady everything because he is afraid she may say something to somebody. lots of public hunting and do not have to have written permission.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Around here (Jefferson County) there are allot of farms
and old abandoned ones too and it seams that the people
that are willing to give permission will give it to everyone.
So you must be willing to put up with others that may or
may not be as serious a hunter as you may be.

Some people are very selfish when it comes to a hunting 
or fishing spot and that's just something else you'll have 
to learn to endure. 

I'm not a property owner so when I get permission I thank
my lucky stars and try to do the best that I can to keep it.

My biggest concerns lately are the coal companies that are
coming back to re-strip the land.In some cases it's been 20
to 40 years and the land is just getting to be nice for hunting
and fishing again. Between that, the hunting leases and the 
new found gas it's going to get even tougher.

I wish you lots of luck,hang in there and you'll find a spot.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

over the years these forums have been a great source of information for a young outdoorsman like myself. Rarely have i felt the need to defend myself from comments of others. However, at this time i do feel compelled to comment on the most recent input. while i appreciate the thoughts of fishnfool, killing time, and walkdog, i must say, respectfully (we're all adults here) , that alot of their comments were wrong. First of all, the guy directly told the old lady to deny me access (straight from the old lady's mouth and daughter's mouth). If u go back and read my original post, ull see that is clearly what i had said. i made no assumptions about this guy---the old lady's daughter (who was alot more lucid than her mother) told me alot about him b/c she pulled me to the side after the old lady delivered her ultimatum. The daughter is there several times a week to help her mother with chores, so she has dealt with this man numerous times. i will not go into detail about the conversation b/c it's alot. secondly, the old lady did not tell me there was another hunter until i was getting in my car to leave after i initially asked her. i had also told her b4 i left i didnt mind sharing, but if she felt that including me was too much id happily look elsewhere. she said that including me was fine, that i just had to make sure to call before i planned on going. i was not trying to usurp anyone's property. i try to never jump to conclusions unless i know the facts too, and from what i hear about this guy he is not the most appreciative person. (daugter said his kids are all 16+ by the way). being the ethical, respectful hunter i am, were i to stumble upon someone else's set up (camera, bait pile, tree stand, w/e) id immediately turn and go hunt another area. id only expect the same from anyone else discovering a setup of mine on a property we both shared. Sadly, we have all seen evidence in the woods that a good portion of hunters are not ethical, respectable people. however, i would never tell a landowner how to regulate their own land! As ive stressed repeatedly throughout this thread, my main beef was this guy being pushy with this old lady, and taking advantage of her. I hunt public land frequently (and will continue to do so), and was simply looking for some private land to mix things up. As far as the parcel size, being originally a city boy---30 acres to me is huge. one thing i have gleaned from everyone on this site is that 30 acres is actualy quite small for multiple parties. I will take that as a hard lesson learned---and focus my private land procurement efforts on larger tracts in the future? 50 acres+? 75 acres+? What's a large enough tract to support multiple hunters? (btw fishnfool...i did follow ur very last piece of advice---i left the lady my contact info for the purpose of future references)


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

you should have explained this earlier some of us would have looked at it different. you started this to get opinions and you got them. count it as a loss and move on.


----------

